# What are some creative fun, free date ideas? for a homeless couple.



## XAlbertaWarriorWomenX (Dec 8, 2022)

Hello there!

Sorry if this is the wrong thread to be posting this, I understand if removed.

Me and my boyfriend of almost one year are looking for free/cheap "date ideas" to do while homeless, I recently got into a rooming place, but not allowed any visitors, he's currently homeless. 
We are looking for things to do that cost 0$ bucks, that are fun and don't involve drinking & drugs. Any creative ideas would be appreciated? thanks. Sky's the limit!


----------



## Colinleath (Dec 10, 2022)

StrongsouthwindyWomen said:


> Hello there!
> 
> Sorry if this is the wrong thread to be posting this, I understand if removed.
> 
> ...



Going to museums together on the free days is a good one. Often nonprofits and campuses have free concerts and other cultural events too. . .


Often a reason you'll find a different type of outdoor dweller clustered near college campuses.

You can also volunteer together for various things. Race support, cleanups. . .

Community musical and dance events can be free too. Join a choir together maybe.

Native plant restoration is another good one. Or just gardening maybe at a community plot. Or guerilla gardening!!

And if you're not already sick of living outside Backcountry camping trips can be pretty much free.

You could also organize gatherings and events around your own interests.

Years ago I organized a primitive / origin skills gathering with someone met from a local permaculture list: Details about the March 22-23 primitive skills gathering near Fallbrook - http://sdprim.blogspot.com/2008/03/details-about-march-22-23-primitive.html?m=1

And the connections made from that have been life changing (I'm staying with one of the participants in Abu Dhabi right now! (Using a VPN node in Israel))

Enjoy!


----------



## Hobo Corncob (Dec 10, 2022)

My lady and I love going and finding new trails and hiking to see waterfalls and other naturally occuring landmarks or historical spots. Street festivals are usually free, pwyc punk shows, or just walking around looking at archetecture and neat buildings.

Edit: I've been thinking about finding a few books on edible plants and foraging. I think it would be a great idea for a date and you can cook up what you find.


----------

